# Schweizer Orthographische Konferenz



## Kajjo

Ein Lesetip: Die Schweizer Orthographische Konferenz beschäftigt sich mit der "Ent-Verschlechterung" der Rechtschreibreform und hat dazu etliche Empfehlungen und Wortlisten vorgelegt. Die FAZ und Süddeutsche schreiben _angeblich _in vielen Bereichen bereits nach diesen Empfehlungen. Wer weiß genaueres? Kennen unsere Schweizer Mitglieder diese Organisation?

Die von der SOK vorgebrachten Argumente sind überwiegend die klassischen, nämlich die unsägliche Inkompetenz der Reformer und die verursachte Uneinheitlichkeit dank der dusseligen Begründungen der Änderungen. So wird wieder die _aufwändig/Aufwand/aufwenden_-Diskussion belebt, nach der man konsequenterweise auch belegt>belägt/Belag, edel>ädel/Adel, messen>mässen/Maß oder Eltern>Ältern/alt hätte ableiten können. 

Mir erscheinen die Vorschläge der SOK überwiegend sehr sinnvoll zu sein -- schade, daß nicht gleich Fachleute an die Reform herangegangen sind!

Viel Spaß!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Ich sehe auch in deren Regelungen Widersprüche und Uneinigkeiten. Warum sollte uns eine Schweizer Agentur vorschreiben, wie _wir_ in Deutschland schreiben? Dass die Schweiz ihre eigene Orthographie (angefangen beim ß>ss) und Sprechweisen (das Joghurt) haben, wissen wir schon lange. Wir schreiben schließlich denen und auch den Österreichern mit unseren Regelwerken nicht vor, wie sie schreiben sollen; dafür haben sie ja ihre eigenen Wörterbücher.


----------



## beclija

Ich bin ja bekanntlich kein Deutscher, aber was ist falsch an "das Joghurt"? "Der Joghurt" kenn' ich zwar auch, erscheint mir aber als etwa ebenso dialektal wie "der Butter".
Zum Thema "warum sollte uns": warum sollte uns eine Agentur die mehr auf Kompromisse als auf Konsistenz aus ist vorschreiben wie wir schreiben? Abgesehen davon, dass es, als die Kommission gegründet wurde, noch 4 "große" deutschsprachige Staaten gab (BRD, DDR, Österreich, Schweiz in der Reihenfolge der zahlenmäßigen Größe der deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung).


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> Ich bin ja bekanntlich kein Deutscher, aber was ist falsch an "das Joghurt"? "Der Joghurt" kenn' ich zwar auch, erscheint mir aber als etwa ebenso dialektal wie "der Butter".


 
In Deutschland, zumindest im Norden, heißt es _der Joghurt_. Die Varianten _die Johurt_ und _das Joghurt_ sind dialektal österreichisch.



> Zum Thema "warum sollte uns": warum sollte uns eine Agentur die mehr auf Kompromisse als auf Konsistenz aus ist vorschreiben wie wir schreiben?


 
Wer sagt, dass ihr das müsst?  Gibt es nicht ein Wörterbuch des Österreichisch-Deutschen?


----------



## Doppelrahmstufe

Whodunit said:


> In Deutschland, zumindest im Norden, heißt es _der Joghurt_. Die Varianten _die Johurt_ und _das Joghurt_ sind dialektal österreichisch.
> 
> 
> 
> Wer sagt, dass ihr das müsst?  Gibt es nicht ein Wörterbuch des Österreichisch-Deutschen?


 
Ja, es gibt das "Österreichische Schulwörterbuch", welches ich persönlich als amtlich betrachte. Aber selbst mein Duden ist hier sehr ergiebig,
er kennt:

der Joghurt
das Joghurt (bes. österr.)
die Joghurt (ugs., österr., bes. wiener.)


----------



## mustang72

Whodunit said:


> ... Warum sollte uns eine Schweizer Agentur vorschreiben, wie _wir_ in Deutschland schreiben? ...


Tut es das?


> Die Schweizer Orthographische Konferenz wurde von Sprachwissenschaftern und Praktikern der Presse und der Verlage gegründet, um die von der Rechtschreibreform beschädigte Einheitlichkeit und Sprachrichtigkeit der Rechtschreibung in Presse und Literatur der Schweiz wiederherzustellen. ...
> http://www.sok.ch/index___id=was.html


----------



## Whodunit

mustang72 said:


> Tut es das?


 
So fasse ich das zumindest auf:



> Die SOK *empfiehlt* Zeitungen und Buchverlagen, die gemäss der neuen schulamtlichen Rechtschreibung des Deutschen schreiben wollen, den Grundsatz „Bei Varianten die herkömmliche“ einzuhalten. *Quelle*


----------



## beclija

Whodunit said:


> Wer sagt, dass ihr das müsst?  Gibt es nicht ein Wörterbuch des Österreichisch-Deutschen?


Hier geht es nicht um uns und euch, sondern um uns alle. Auch das ÖWB verwendet die Neue Rechtschreibung.


----------



## mustang72

Whodunit said:


> So fasse ich das zumindest auf:


Schade! Die Agentur beschreibt ihre Arbeit aber klar um "... Rechtschreibung in Presse und Literatur der Schweiz wiederherzustellen ..."


----------



## FloVi

mustang72 said:


> Schade! Die Agentur beschreibt ihre Arbeit aber klar um "... Rechtschreibung in Presse und Literatur der Schweiz wiederherzustellen ..."



Wenn das ein nicht nur vordergründiges Ziel ist, was wollen dann die hier in der Agentur?



> Georg Anastasiadis, Münchner Merkur
> Prof. Dr. Herbert Brekle, Universität Regensburg
> Prof. Dr. Walter Krämer, Universität Dortmund



Weiterhin finden sich einige Vertreter vom Verein Deutsche Sprache, der sich in erster Linie dem Kampf gegen die Anglizismen verschrieben hat.

Nein, solche Institutionen "begnügen" sich nicht mit einem Land. 

P.S.: Ich möchte betonen, dass dieser Beitrag völlig wertfrei bezüglich der genannten Vereine an sich ist. Es geht hier lediglich um die Frage, ob die SOK sich wirklich nur auf die Schweiz beschränken will.


----------



## Sepia

Whodunit said:


> Ich sehe auch in deren Regelungen Widersprüche und Uneinigkeiten. Warum sollte uns eine Schweizer Agentur vorschreiben, wie _wir_ in Deutschland schreiben? Dass die Schweiz ihre eigene Orthographie (angefangen beim ß>ss) und Sprechweisen (das Joghurt) haben, wissen wir schon lange. Wir schreiben schließlich denen und auch den Österreichern mit unseren Regelwerken nicht vor, wie sie schreiben sollen; dafür haben sie ja ihre eigenen Wörterbücher.




Es wird ja auch niemandem Vorgeschrieben, wie er zu schreiben hat (außer wo gesetzliche Regelungen greifen - z.B. im Schulsystem). Vielmehr geht es doch um die Entstehung eines Regelwerks, das entweder allegemein Akzeptiert wird oder auch nicht. Wenn führende Medien das für gut befinden, was die Schweizer austüfteln, wird das ja sicherlich von entscheidender Bedeutung sein. Aber von Vorschrift ist doch keineswegs die Rede. Wie denn?


----------



## mustang72

FloVi said:


> Wenn das ein nicht nur vordergründiges Ziel ist, was wollen dann die hier in der Agentur?
> 
> Weiterhin finden sich einige Vertreter vom Verein Deutsche Sprache, der sich in erster Linie dem Kampf gegen die Anglizismen verschrieben hat.
> 
> Nein, solche Institutionen "begnügen" sich nicht mit einem Land.
> ...


Keine Ahnung, aber ich denke das sind mehr "Berater". Man will ja die deutsche Sprache in der Schweiz nicht neu erfinden sondern den eigenen Beduerfnissen wo noetig anpassen.

Das man sich aus der kleinen Schweiz etwas Einfluss erhofft ist vielleicht auch dabei. Schliesslich betraffen die letzteren Aenderung uns auch. Vor einer Invasion und Uebernahme braucht man sich aber glaub nicht zu fuerchten.


----------



## Kajjo

Meiner Meinung nach entwickelt die SOK durchaus Regeln, die nach deren Selbstverständnis der gesamte deutschsprachige Raum anwenden soll. Viele der vorgeschlagenen Regeln sind auch sehr sinnvoll und wünschenswert, insbesondere die Wiederherstellung der eindeutigen Schreibweise, also die Abschaffung der Varianten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß sich viele Verlage an solche Empfehlungen halten könnten, ohne daß dazu neue offizielle Regelungen nötig werden würden.

Die Kritik an der Rechtschreibreform und der Vielzahl der durch sie eingeführten Ungereimtheiten wird sicherlich anhalten und betrifft den ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum -- kaum ein Journalist, Autor oder Wissenschaftler, der die neue Schreibweise wirklich schätzt.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> kaum ein Journalist, Autor oder Wissenschaftler, der die neue Schreibweise wirklich schätzt.



Das gilt sicherlich auch für die meisten Privatpersonen. Andererseits galt das auch für die alte Schreibweise, man war lediglich dran gewöhnt. Aber tatsächlich "schätzen" konnte man die wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Das gilt sicherlich auch für die meisten Privatpersonen. Andererseits galt das auch für die alte Schreibweise, man war lediglich dran gewöhnt. Aber tatsächlich "schätzen" konnte man die wohl auch nicht.


Die etablierte Schreibweise ist im Vergleich zu reformierten Schreibweise wesentlich konsistenter und wesentlich eindeutiger. Alleine schon die Vielzahl an erlaubten Varianten verunsichert alle Beteiligten.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Die etablierte Schreibweise ist im Vergleich zu reformierten Schreibweise wesentlich konsistenter und wesentlich eindeutiger.



Besser als schlecht ist noch lange nicht gut. Ich finde schon, dass die Reform grundsätzlich eine gute Idee war. Leider war die Umsetzung wieder nur ein Beispiel von vielen, wie es die Politik schafft, gute Ideen bei der Ausführung in den Sand zu setzen.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Besser als schlecht ist noch lange nicht gut.


Das ist prinzipiell korekt.



> Ich finde schon, dass die Reform grundsätzlich eine gute Idee war.


Ich sehe einfach keinen konkreten Bedarf. Geld, Zeit und Nerven hätten in wesentlich wichtigere Probleme investiert werden können als ausgerechnet in eine Rechtschreibreform. Du hast aber natürlich schon recht, daß auch die etablierte Rechtschreibung bei weitem nicht perfekt ist. Viele Ausnahmen sind überflüssig, die Kommaregeln unnötig kompliziert. 



> Leider war die Umsetzung wieder nur ein Beispiel von vielen, wie es die Politik schafft, gute Ideen bei der Ausführung in den Sand zu setzen.


Ich frage mich immer noch, warum der Reformausschuß so dermaßen schlecht und inkompetent war. Als ob wirklich nur Spinner dabei beteiligt waren, die die deutsche Sprache gar nicht lieben. Inkonsistenz, Varianten, fragwürdige Begründungen, zum Teil völlig unnötige Änderungen. Schrecklich. Man hätte viel früher gerade die intensiv mit Sprache befaßten Berufsgruppen sowie die breite Bevölkerung einbinden müssen.

Im Vergleich zu der verkorksten Reform erscheint mir die Schweizer Gruppe sehr sinnvoll zu agieren.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:


> Geld, Zeit und Nerven hätten in wesentlich wichtigere Probleme investiert werden können...


Das ist dieses Killerargument, das ich nicht gelten lassen mag. Ich frage mich auch sehr oft, "ob die den da oben keine anderen Sorgen haben". Aber letztlich ist es doch so, dass sich immer jemand findet, dem eine bestimmte Sache nicht "so" wichtig vorkommt. Ich schätze auch, dass die "Jahrtausendwende" bei vielen Projekt-Verantwortlichen (auch in anderen Bereichen) so eine Art "Torschlusspanik" ausgelöst hatte. Das BGB wurde ja auch ähnlich eingeführt, auch wenn das Ergebnis erheblich intelligenter war. 




Kajjo said:


> Ich frage mich immer noch, warum der Reformausschuß so dermaßen schlecht und inkompetent war.



Weil sie anscheinend etwas versucht haben, das noch nie funktioniert hat. Sie wollten es allen Recht machen. Und wer weiß denn schon, wer da noch alles drin rumgepfuscht hat.



Kajjo said:


> Im Vergleich zu der verkorksten Reform erscheint mir die Schweizer Gruppe sehr sinnvoll zu agieren.



Klar, bei einer verkorksten Sache den Finger draufzulegen ist immer relativ einfach. Wer weiß, wie die es gemacht hätten, wenn sie bei "Null" hätten anfangen müssen.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Das ist dieses Killerargument, das ich nicht gelten lassen mag. Ich frage mich auch sehr oft, "ob die den da oben keine anderen Sorgen haben".


Ich weiß genau, was Du meinst, da auch ich dieses "Killerargument" an sich nicht liebe. Aber "never change a running system" ist in diesem Falle nahe dran. Es gab einfach keinen Bedarf, aber es hat viel Unruhe gestiftet ohne jeglichen erkennbaren Nutzen. Das gleiche gilt für eine Vielzahl an EU-Normen und ähnlichen Vorschriften: Manche Dinge sind einfach überflüssig oder haben sich verselbständigt und es muß erlaubt sein, dies anzumerken. Weniger Regulierung, weniger Gesetze sind meines Erachtens oft besser als Überregulierung. Freiheit ist ein wichtiges Gut. 



> Klar, bei einer verkorksten Sache den Finger draufzulegen ist immer relativ einfach.


Nun, es hat in Deutschland ausreichend Verbesserungsvorschläge und Re-Reform-Vorschläge gegeben, aber sie wurden weder politisch gefördert noch waren sie konsequent genug. Die Schweizer gehen da in diesem Falle schon deutlich klarer ran!



> Wer weiß, wie die es gemacht hätten, wenn sie bei "Null" hätten anfangen müssen.


Tja, das weiß natürlich niemand. Vielleicht vorsichtig, konsensfähig, logisch und vernünftig? Ist das heutzutage wirklich zu viel verlangt? Mir kommt das so vor wie Bebauungspläne von Gemeinden: Jede denkt sich die haarsträubendsten und kompliziertesten Regeln aus, obwohl Freizügigkeit viel schöner und nutzbringender wäre. Hier soll das heißen: Viele Regeln und Schreibweisen hätte man gar nicht antasten müssen, da sie gar keine schwerwiegenden Probleme verursachten.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Die etablierte Schreibweise ist im Vergleich zu reformierten Schreibweise wesentlich konsistenter und wesentlich eindeutiger. Alleine schon die Vielzahl an erlaubten Varianten verunsichert alle Beteiligten.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Die Varianten erlauben mir zusammen mit den Regeln in den meisten Fällen weiterhin zu schreiben wie bisher. Die Verunsicherung spüre ich aber auch in vielen Fällen. Sie zeigt sich darin, dass ich überlegen muss, wo ich es vorher instinktiv richtig gemacht habe - und dass ich mehr Fehler mache, die weder von der alten noch von der neuen Rechtschreibung gedeckt sind. 

Durch die neuen Komma-Regelungen habe ich viel mehr Fehler auch beim Lesen gemacht. Ein Teil der neuen Regeln verlangsamt das Lesen ebenfalls, weil Mehrdeutigkeiten entstehen und das Schriftbild unübersichtlicher ist. 

Ich fand die neue Rechtschreibung grundsätzlich nicht gut. Einige wenige Regeln fand ich gut.



> Die etablierte Schreibweise ist im Vergleich zu reformierten Schreibweise wesentlich konsistenter und wesentlich eindeutiger. Alleine schon die Vielzahl an erlaubten Varianten verunsichert alle Beteiligten.
> Kajjo


 
Dem stimme ich ebenfalls zu.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich fand die neue Rechtschreibung grundsätzlich nicht gut. Einige wenige Regeln fand ich gut.


Warum schreibst Du das in der Vergangenheit? Die reformierte Rechtschreibung ist immerhin noch nicht vom Tisch... OK, ich selbst schreibe auch wie immer, aber Lehrer, Schüler, Magazine...


Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Warum schreibst Du das in der Vergangenheit? Die reformierte Rechtschreibung ist immerhin noch nicht vom Tisch... OK, ich selbst schreibe auch wie immer, aber Lehrer, Schüler, Magazine...
> 
> 
> Kajjo


 
Die Vergangenheit verwende ich, weil es heute nicht mehr relevant ist. Bevor die Reform eingeführt wurde und während der Einführungszeit habe ich versucht, etwas zu ändern. Einiges wurde auch geändert. Ich habe immer wieder nach Mannheim geschrieben, damals noch an Dr. Klaus Heller, und verschiedene Vorschläge wurden, wohl weil sie von vielen kamen, 2006 berücksichtigt. Mit der reformierten Refom kann ich einigermaßen leben - wobei ich einen großen Teil der Schweizer Empfehlungen einhalte, ohne dass ich sie kannte.

1. Wenn erlaubt, entweder wegen Wörterverzeichnis oder wegen Regel, verwende ich die alte Rechtschreibung.
2. Wenn ich die neue Schreibweise nicht genau kenne und nicht bemerke, dass sie falsch ist, verwende ich die alte Schreibweise.
3. Für die "ß"-Schreibweise verwende ich die neue Schreibweise. Die Großschreibung vermeide ich, wenn es geht.
4. Bei den Kommaregeln verwende ich weitgehend die alte Schreibweise, im Zweifelsfall dürfen Kommas gesetzt werden, um die Satzstruktur zu verdeutlichen.
5."Tollpatsch" und ähnliche Wörter schreibe ich nach der neuen Schreibweise, wenn ich sie kenne. Das ist etymologisch falsch, entspricht aber der Sprachentwicklung. Es sollte nur nicht etymologisch sondern als "Volksetymologie" bergündet werden.
6. Einige Wörter schreibe ich falsch: Bis gestern hätte ich "Stegreif" falsch geschrieben, weil ich es falsch von "stehen" und "greifen" abgeleitet habe. Solche Fehler lassen sich nicht völlig vermeiden, weil man nicht bei jedem Wort nachsehen kann. Man muss erst die Idee haben, dass etwas falsch ist.
7. Es gibt zusätzliche, teilweise strengere Regeln, die über die Rechtschreibung hinausgehen. In unserem Forum gibt es Forenregeln, nach denen hochdeutscher Standard geschrieben werden soll. (Beruflich schreibe ich vor allem in Engllisch, dort gibt es etwas Ähnliches, einen "Style guide", ein Regelwerk zum internen Stil. Der ist dann zu vergleichen mit dem Regelwerk, das hier vorgestellt wurde und enthält zusätzlich eine Reihe einheitlicher Formulierungen.


Übrigens gibt es den schlechten Witz, dass es jetzt Rächtschreibreform heißen müsse, weil "rächt" von "Rache" abstamme.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> kaum ein Journalist, Autor oder Wissenschaftler, der die neue Schreibweise wirklich schätzt.


 
Das gefällt mir so nicht. _Kaum_ sind mir zu wenig, allerdings stimmt es wieder mit deinem _schätzt_ überein, denn wer schätzt schon eine Veränderung bzw. ein Regelwerk? Ich kenne auch keinen, der die alte Rechtschreibung _schätzt_, ansonsten würde das bedeuten, er würde nie Fehler damit machen. Und auch Herr Scholze-Stubenrecht, der TV-Dudenredakteur sage ich mal so, wird hier und da Fehlerchen machen.



Kajjo said:


> Die etablierte Schreibweise ist im Vergleich zu reformierten Schreibweise wesentlich konsistenter und wesentlich eindeutiger. Alleine schon die Vielzahl an erlaubten Varianten verunsichert alle Beteiligten.


 
Deinen letzten Satz möchte ich gerne abändern: _Alleine schon die Vielzahl an erlaubten Varianten gibt uns Freiheit._ Du plädierst für Freiheit:



Kajjo said:


> Freiheit ist ein wichtiges Gut.


 
... warum bist du dann gegen Varianten? Damit widersprichst du dir leider.



Kajjo said:


> Ich sehe einfach keinen konkreten Bedarf. Geld, Zeit und Nerven hätten in wesentlich wichtigere Probleme investiert werden können als ausgerechnet in eine Rechtschreibreform.


 
Die alte Rechtschreibung ist auch nur eine Rechtschreibungänderung nach 1901. Allerdings war es dort einfacher, eine Reform durchzuführen: Die Leute waren empfänglicher dafür und man konnte nahezu bei Null anfangen, denn davor war die Rechtschreibung im gesamten Deutschland relativ inkonsistent.



> Viele Ausnahmen sind überflüssig, die Kommaregeln unnötig kompliziert.


 
Das lese ich nicht das erste Mal, aber bisher konnte mir noch niemand ein Beispiel nennen. Mit den neuen Kommaregeln habe ich nie Probleme gehabt; ich finde sie einfach und bin mir nicht mal sicher, wie viel schwerer oder leichter die alten Kommaregeln sein könnten. Kommas sind, meines Erachtens, relativ logisch im Deutschen. Dass es viele nicht beherrschen, liegt daran, dass ihnen erstens das Interesse, zweitens die schulische Bildung auf dem Niveau und drittens die aktive Förderung von mindestens einer Person fehlt. In der Schule wird nämlich vorausgesetzt, dass man es kann, aber erklärt wird es nie.



> Man hätte viel früher gerade die intensiv mit Sprache befaßten Berufsgruppen sowie die breite Bevölkerung einbinden müssen.


 
Und was hätte das gebracht? Eine Reform, mit der _du_ zufrieden wärst? Das bezweifle ich.



> Im Vergleich zu der verkorksten Reform erscheint mir die Schweizer Gruppe sehr sinnvoll zu agieren.


 
Keiner hält dich davon ab, nach ihnen zu handeln. Aber dann musst du dich Richtung neuer Rechtschreibung und weg von der alten begeben.



Kajjo said:


> Aber "never change a running system" ist in diesem Falle nahe dran.


 
Ist die englische Rechtschreibung _a running system_? Ist etwas Reformiertes _a running system_? Wie schon gesagt, die alte Rechtschreibung ist auch nur eine Änderung der vor 1901 verwendeten Orthographie - jedoch war diese zu der Zeit etwas freier und man schrieb eher nach Mundarten.



> Die Schweizer gehen da in diesem Falle schon deutlich klarer ran!


 
Und was machen sie? Sie versuchen, Variationen zu streichen und schon bestehende Vorschläge als ihre eigenen zu verkaufen. So sehe ich das!



> Vielleicht vorsichtig, konsensfähig, logisch und vernünftig?


 
Ich verstehe die Adjektive vielleicht falsch, aber wie soll man eine Reform _vorsichtig_ durchführen? Entweder radikal oder gar nicht, nicht langsam über mehrere Jahre!



Hutschi said:


> Durch die neuen Komma-Regelungen habe ich viel mehr Fehler auch beim Lesen gemacht. Ein Teil der neuen Regeln verlangsamt das Lesen ebenfalls, weil Mehrdeutigkeiten entstehen und das Schriftbild unübersichtlicher ist.


 
Schwierige Kommaregeln? Unübersichtliches Schriftbild? Wie kann denn so etwas passieren? Kannst du bitte mit Beispielen begründen?



Hutschi said:


> wobei ich einen großen Teil der Schweizer Empfehlungen einhalte, ohne dass ich sie kannte.


 
Genau, und deswegen sollen wir die SOK jetzt toll finden? Die meisten Empfehlungen richten sich gegen die doppelten oder dreifachen Duden-Einträge unter einem Stichwort, aber die meisten der SOK-Vorschläge verwenden wir ohnehin schon.



> 6. Einige Wörter schreibe ich falsch: Bis gestern hätte ich "Stegreif" falsch geschrieben, weil ich es falsch von "stehen" und "greifen" abgeleitet habe. Solche Fehler lassen sich nicht völlig vermeiden, weil man nicht bei jedem Wort nachsehen kann. Man muss erst die Idee haben, dass etwas falsch ist.


 
Das kann ja nicht an der Reform liegen! Wenn man Häretiker, Koryphäe, Schlämmkreide, Pointillismus und Bourgeoisie nicht korrekt schreiben kann, liegt das nicht an der Rechtschreibung. Auch geographische Sonderlichkeiten wie Monako oder Ferro (für El Hierro, aber im Spanischen nur so) sind nicht auf Rechtschreibungen zurückzuführen.

Was schlägt die SOK für Portmonee/Portemonnaie, Myrre/Myrrhe und Indices/Indizes vor? Die alte oder neue Schreibung? Hier kann ich Verwirrung verstehen, denn das ist bei Portmonee ein _Versuch_, es der deutschen Orthographie anzugleichen, bei Myrre weder eine Verbesserung noch eine Verschlechterung, sondern einfach eine etwaige Angleichung an das arabische/hebräische Wort _murr_ bzw. _mar_. Das _h_ ist mir unerklärlich - zum Glück geändert - aber auch das _y_ - unverständlicherweise nicht geändert. Indices ähnelt nun mehr dem lateinischen _indices_ als Plural für _index_, aber widerspricht der deutschen Aussprache des _c_ schon in gewisser Weise.



> Übrigens gibt es den schlechten Witz, dass es jetzt Rächtschreibreform heißen müsse, weil "rächt" von "Rache" abstamme.


 
Sehr schlechter Witz!


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Ich kenne auch keinen, der die alte Rechtschreibung _schätzt_, ansonsten würde das bedeuten, er würde nie Fehler damit machen.


Ich schätze die alte Rechtschreibung, d.h. ich empfinde sie als hinreichend gut. Natürlich mache ich Fehler, zum Teil vielleicht sogar _wegen_ merkwürdiger Rechtschreibungsregeln, meistens jedoch _trotz_ der Regeln, und zwar aus eigenem Unvermögen. Die reformierte Rechtschreibung ist jedoch in weiten Teilen wesentlich inkonsistenter und unlogischer, daher lehne ich sie ab.



> Deinen letzten Satz möchte ich gerne abändern: _Alleine schon die Vielzahl an erlaubten Varianten gibt uns Freiheit._ Du plädierst für Freiheit: ... warum bist du dann gegen Varianten? Damit widersprichst du dir leider.


Nein, Whodunit, Freiheit darf man nicht mit Willkür und Anarchie verwechseln. 



> Und was hätte das gebracht? Eine Reform, mit der _du_ zufrieden wärst? Das bezweifle ich.


Eine milde und logische Vereinfachung der Kommaregeln und die Abschaffung etlicher Ausnahmen wäre sicherlich ein guter Kompromiß gewesen. Ich bin keinesfalls stur gegen jegliche Änderungen. Fortschritt erfordert Änderungen -- aber die Schritte müssen eben in die richtige Richtung gehen. Das hat die Reform leider nicht geschafft.



> Und was machen sie? Sie versuchen, Variationen zu streichen und schon bestehende Vorschläge als ihre eigenen zu verkaufen. So sehe ich das!


Hm, das siehst Du meiner Meinung nach zu streng. Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, daß die SOK eine Profilneurose hat und sich mit fremden Federn schmückt. Schon die Grundempfehlung "im Zweifel wie vorher" ist ehrlich und geradlinig. 



> Ich verstehe die Adjektive vielleicht falsch, aber wie soll man eine Reform _vorsichtig_ durchführen? Entweder radikal oder gar nicht, nicht langsam über mehrere Jahre!


Natürlich muß sie zeitlich punktuell umgesetzt werden, aber das Ausmaß der Regeländerungen sollte qualitativ und quantitativ maßvoll sein und eher zu wenig als zu viel ändern.

Bedenke doch einmal, wie sehr der Duden es geschafft hat, über Jahrzehnte ganz langsam immer wieder neue Schreibweisen aufzunehmen (schrittweise als Nebenform, als Alternativform, als gleichberechtigte Form, schließlich als neue Standardform), ohne daß es jemals irgendwelche Skandale gegeben hätte. Immer wurde dem Volk auf den Mund geschaut und Änderungen sanft eingeführt. Manche Änderungen haben sich nicht durchgesetzt, andere sind stabil geworden (Fotografie, Frisör). Die Reform hat dagegen schlagartig eine Vielzahl unsinniger, dummer und willkürlicher Änderungen eingeführt und damit eine Unzahl gebildeter Menschen gegen sich aufgebracht. Das nenne ich schlechte Ausführung!

 Kajjo


----------

